# thigh mass  ?



## codedog (May 14, 2012)

Patient had an excisional biopsy of thigh mass -(4cm) . Was stated   went into the superficial muscles. So looking at CPT code 27328. , but not sure about diagnosis- path report cameback as-Eroded  Chronicalln  inflamed poypoid  scar tissue involving skeletal muscle. Do I still code this as a benign thigh mass ?


----------



## hewitt (May 14, 2012)

My understanding is that these kinds of polyps rarely neoplatic, so my advice is not to code it so if the documentation does not support it (which is as is should be anyway). What is the underlying disease causing the inflammation? Crohns?


----------



## codedog (May 14, 2012)

Path report says sections reveal  eroded inflamed fibrous scar  tissue overlying  muscle anf fat , the fibrous tissue does  not appear neoplastic histologically.


----------

